

Congress says pizza is a vegetable - peeplaja
http://notionscapital.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/congress-reaps-pizza-harvest/

======
dlikhten
bwahahahahhaha???? I can't figure out if I should laugh or cry? This is the
same thing as the Indian government declaring that PI is exactly 3.14 or
something to that extent.

------
aweSummer
yes it is.. :D

